# Help my Desert Tortoise won't eat



## Reese554 (Sep 27, 2014)

Rosie my female Desert Tortoise is not eating. I having been feeding her endive, parsley, and snow peas. I have not seen her eat at all which worries me because it is almost time for hibernation and I am afraid she might die during those cold months. We live in Arizona. If you have any information to help me with that would be nice. Thank you,
Reese


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Sep 27, 2014)

welcome to the forum!!!!! we need a bit more info to say why your tort is not eating. how old is she? what is here diet? how big is here cage? what is her cages humidity? what is her cages temp? how often do you soak her?


----------



## ascott (Sep 27, 2014)

Reese554 said:


> Rosie my female Desert Tortoise is not eating. I having been feeding her endive, parsley, and snow peas. I have not seen her eat at all which worries me because it is almost time for hibernation and I am afraid she might die during those cold months. We live in Arizona. If you have any information to help me with that would be nice. Thank you,
> Reese



http://www.donsdeserttortoises.com/1.html

http://www.azgfd.gov/w_c/tortoise/documents/DesertTortoiseDiet2014.pdf

Dark leafy greens are a good source of nutrition.....and these two links will offer up additional suggestions.....I would not offer the peas in large amounts (even though it is acceptable)...I would stay more with the leafy items....vs veggie stuff....how long have you had the tortoise in your care? Where did the tortoise come from? Are you able to speak with the prior hosts to see what their diet offerings consisted of? As well as how they housed the tortoise? May we see a pic of the tortoise?


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 27, 2014)

Reese554 said:


> Rosie my female Desert Tortoise is not eating. I having been feeding her endive, parsley, and snow peas. I have not seen her eat at all which worries me because it is almost time for hibernation and I am afraid she might die during those cold months. We live in Arizona. If you have any information to help me with that would be nice. Thank you,
> Reese


 Welcome to the forum! Tell me what's the weather like NOW back there? Am asking as (Greek) tort is beginning to lose appetite as temperature is dropping. I'd suggest some...SUNSHINE ifpossible. Don't worry, and hope to hear good news soon.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi Reese, and welcome to the Forum!

Here in California, my desert tortoises are not thinking about hibernation yet, but if your nights have started cooling down, that MIGHT be what's going on with your tortoise.

Can we get a bit more info? Is the tortoise indoors or outside? Maybe show us a picture of the tortoise and where it lives.

Thanks...


----------



## Reese554 (Sep 28, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> welcome to the forum!!!!! we need a bit more info to say why your tort is not eating. how old is she? what is here diet? how big is here cage? what is her cages humidity? what is her cages temp? how often do you soak her?


1. Rosie my desert tortoise is 6 years old. 2. Rosie's diet is made up of Hibiscus, Parsley, Snow Peas, Endive, Bulk grass and spinach. 3. Because of Rosie's size she has a outdoor habit of 19', 10'. 4. I do not know the humidity of her habit. 5. Rosie's habit is between 85-100 degrees F. 6. I soak Rosie every Saturday. Thank you for helping!!!


----------



## Reese554 (Sep 28, 2014)

ascott said:


> http://www.donsdeserttortoises.com/1.html
> 
> http://www.azgfd.gov/w_c/tortoise/documents/DesertTortoiseDiet2014.pdf
> 
> Dark leafy greens are a good source of nutrition.....and these two links will offer up additional suggestions.....I would not offer the peas in large amounts (even though it is acceptable)...I would stay more with the leafy items....vs veggie stuff....how long have you had the tortoise in your care? Where did the tortoise come from? Are you able to speak with the prior hosts to see what their diet offerings consisted of? As well as how they housed the tortoise? May we see a pic of the tortoise?


1. I have had Rosie for 1 week. 2. Rosie came from my grandmothers friend. 3. I am not able to speak to the other owner. 4. Rosie was housed in a outdoor habit like she is now. 5. I can post a picture of her tomorrow. Thank you for the help.


----------



## Reese554 (Sep 28, 2014)

Gillian Moore said:


> Welcome to the forum! Tell me what's the weather like NOW back there? Am asking as (Greek) tort is beginning to lose appetite as temperature is dropping. I'd suggest some...SUNSHINE ifpossible. Don't worry, and hope to hear good news soon.


1. The weather her is getting colder into the 60's. 2. I have a Desert Tortoise not a Greek tortoise. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Reese554 (Sep 28, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Reese, and welcome to the Forum!
> 
> Here in California, my desert tortoises are not thinking about hibernation yet, but if your nights have started cooling down, that MIGHT be what's going on with your tortoise.
> 
> ...


1. What more info do you want? 2.Rosie is a outdoor desert tortoise. 3. I can post a picture of her and her habit tomorrow. Thank you for your help


----------



## ascott (Sep 28, 2014)

Reese554 said:


> 1. I have had Rosie for 1 week. 2. Rosie came from my grandmothers friend. 3. I am not able to speak to the other owner. 4. Rosie was housed in a outdoor habit like she is now. 5. I can post a picture of her tomorrow. Thank you for the help.



With the amount of time you have had Rosie, I would plan to keep the tortoise awake this winter (which will be interesting at best, but at least she is not full grown)--it is a stressful situation to move a tortoise to a new location, the tortoise is very territorial and while the tort may "appear" normal, there are small signs that there may be some stress, this is generally a species that has a great appetite, so lack of one would be a key indicator to "me" that the animal is working through stress....If it were me...I would set up an indoor enclosure for this animal so you can overwinter the tort this winter...then when spring comes around ,or during the winter when there are good day temps, you can let the tort out into the natural sun to get some fresh air..and once the spring season comes on full force then your goal can be to start preparation for the next years brumation, by food offerings, outside sun and fresh air time, exercise and hydration---all of the things essential for increasing the odds of a successful and healthy brumation.....Just my take....


----------



## IE_Blondie (Sep 28, 2014)

The same thing happen to mine, he just stopped eating. Took him to the vet and the vet recommended feeding him with a syringe and giving him the plain clear pedialyte every other day. Hope this helps & your tortoise gets better.


----------



## IE_Blondie (Sep 28, 2014)

I forgot to add that mine DT didn't have a runny nose though. You should take yours to a vet since it could many things. When they have a runny nose they can't smell and when they can't smell they don't eat.


----------



## ascott (Sep 28, 2014)

IE_Blondie said:


> The same thing happen to mine, he just stopped eating. Took him to the vet and the vet recommended feeding him with a syringe and giving him the plain clear pedialyte every other day. Hope this helps & your tortoise gets better.



I do not believe this is what the issue is at all.....there is no mention of illness, just slow down on eating....


----------

